# From Kung Fu Tea - Tung Ying-chieh and the Public Perception of Chinese Martial Arts in Post War Hon



## Xue Sheng (Sep 14, 2017)

Blog Post - From Kung Fu Tea - Tung Ying-chieh and the Public Perception of Chinese Martial Arts in Post War Hong Kong


----------

